# finding recently viewed web sites



## notcompsmar (Oct 7, 2003)

I am wanting to learn how to find all websites that my family has been visiting. I am specifically wondering if adult sites have been viewed. 

We use an old computer with MS Windows 95 (I think), possibly Windows 98 as the operating system. My internet provider is SBC Yahoo and we typically use Yahoo as the search engine (if you need to know any of that). 

I've heard that computers "keep track" of all pictures that have been downloaded as well as websites that have been viewed. Please walk me through this tracking process if possible, keeping in mind that I know very little about operating systems and computer "stuff". Thanks in advance.


----------



## mad-martin (Jul 5, 2002)

the 'history' button in internet explorer is a good start i guess


----------



## n00b sux0r (Oct 7, 2003)

It is also very likely though that they had deleted the history...Assuming you use Internet Explorer follow these directions:

Go to the "Tools" menu and then to "Internet Options". Once there, under "General", go to the "Temporary Internet Files" frame in which there will be a "Settings" button. Click on it and look for another button in the window that opens up saying "View Files...". There you can survey and view the most recently accessed images, scripts, whatever, and the URL's in which they originated.

-Brian


----------



## Perfesser (Jun 2, 2003)

Winspy will show every URL from the history, every program run, and will read the index.dat in Windows/temporary internet files/content.IE5, which few people realize even exists and keeps a list of every site that was EVER visited. There is a procedure for removing it that I won't go into this time.
http://www.acesoft.net/winspy/faq.htm


----------

